#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-04
<koolhead11> kim0, around
<koolhead11> ttx, ping
<koolhead11> https://bugs.launchpad.net/openstack-manuals/+bug/803742
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 803742 in openstack-dashboard "Dashboard document code base should be correct to GitHub" [Critical,Confirmed]
<koolhead11> i wanted to know shall we modify the documentation at Cssoss or leave at as it is ass ttx has commented about the importing stuff
 * koolhead11 is confused
<ttx> koolhead11: both options are valid. I'd say if you're a developer you should get from the source... If you're a deploiyer you can get from the mirrored branch.
<ttx> it's just that Launchpad makes it easy to "find" the canonical (no pun intended) branch
<ttx> while GitHub makes it difficult to find the canonical branch among all the forks
<koolhead11> ttx, indeed. that saves my time from re-editing the document :D
<koolhead11> hey RoAkSoAx
 * koolhead11 is happy :)
<vasste> hi
<vasste> could anybody help with EC2 and hugepages setup in ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10
<vasste> The problem is in Xen ballon memory driver, because an instance hangs after allocation of pages
<flaccid> try a different distro
<flaccid> and consider reporting an ubuntu bug
<vasste> it might be related only to setting of VM
<flaccid> what does that mean?
<vasste> http://zhigang.org/wiki/XenHugePages
<flaccid> well you didn't even specify the error you are receiving. you can test out  "Use huge pages in Xen" via editing menu.lst and doing a reboot. if it fixes the issue, you can append the bug so that ubuntu images are built with the option
<vasste> there isn't any error  and ec2 instance doesn't response after start of the simple application with shmget
<flaccid> then i'm not sure how you can jump to that conclusion. check the instance's console output.
<vasste> there is only HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages
<flaccid> ok
<vasste> Do u know the way to do Create the VM with option superpages = 1
<vasste> in ec2
<vasste> do you have time to wait for a while I get access to ec2 instance to show u the behaviour?
<flaccid> thats detailed in the faq you linked. no point rebundling the ami though if thats not the problem
<flaccid> i don't have time, no. maybe someone else does. pastebins are good.
<vasste> hi
<kim0> vasste: hey :)
<kim0> what's up
<vasste> cannot use hugepages in 10.10 in ec2
<kim0> vasste: hmm you probably want to wait for smoser to wake up :)
<vasste> what do you mean?
<kim0> vasste: Scott Moser (smoser) can probably help you with this technical issue .. he's in the US time zone, so just wait a bit
<vasste> cool
<vasste> hi
<vasste> cannot use hugepages in 10.10 in ec2
<vasste> could anybody help me?
<flaccid> vasste: i believe i did yesterday
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-05
<vasste> I change menu.lst, but didn't see any changes in boot log
<flaccid> did you reboot? coz thats the only way you can boot with it without registering a new image
<vasste> there is cert http://78.108.82.101/main.pem and ssh -i main.pem ubuntu@ec2-46-137-58-64.eu-west-1.compute.amazonaws.com to connect
<vasste> just tu see the behaviour
<vasste> run ./hg or java -XX:+UseLargePage -Xmx32M H
<flaccid> vasste: dude don't paste you private key publicly
<flaccid> and yeah i aint loggin in to your stuff
<flaccid> use pastebins to advise long errors etc.
<vasste> it's only for test its fake system
<flaccid> vasste: how did debian go?
<vasste> haven't tried yet
<vasste> do you know AMI with debian
<kim0> Morning
<koolhead11> morning kim0 :P
<kim0> koolhead11: hey :)
<vasste> debian works better, but the result is the same application cannot get shared memory
<vasste> system isn't stuck
<vasste> hi flaccid
<vasste> debian works better and the system is alive, but the result is the same the application cannot get shared memory and consume 99% cpu
<flaccid> vasste: which AMI did you use or is this out of cloud?
<vasste>  ubuntu ami-e59ca991, debian ami-35b68141
<koolhead11> cloud days!!
<kim0> koolhead11: Yaay .. wanna host a session ?
<kim0> koolhead11: what can you talk about
<koolhead11> kim0, nopes. am still a n00b
<koolhead11> neoXsys, sir
<kim0> koolhead11: man .. we're all n00bs :)
<kim0> koolhead11: there must be something which you're comfortable talking about for 10 mins
<kim0> maybe some demo of some cool cloud tech
<koolhead11> only 10 mins?
<kim0> koolhead11: you've been involved with Ubuntu cloud for a long time, and I'd like to see you shine in such events :)
<kim0> koolhead11: talking for 10mins, is like irc'ing for 50:)
<koolhead11> k
<kim0> koolhead17: think about it and edit the wiki to add your session or I'll be bugging you forever :)
<koolhead17> k
<koolhead17> niemeyer, hey. -7 degree :)
<niemeyer> koolhead17: Yeah!
<niemeyer> koolhead17: Not here, luckily.. we got a few additional degrees
<koolhead17> :P
<koolhead17> kim0, can you add my name for cloud-init :)
<kim0> koolhead17: AWESOME :)
<kim0> koolhead17: can you edit the page yourself ? I think you should be able to
<koolhead17> ok
 * koolhead17 clicks
<koolhead17> kim0, done
<kim0> koolhead17: woohoo great man
<koolhead17> ttx, around
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-06
<kim0> Hi everyone, just letting you know we're having the Ubuntu Cloud Days irc event on the 25th/26th. Everyone is invited to add a session at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays/Timetable Please add your session as soon as you can, if unsure about the title, just write TBD. Ping me for any details, thanks
<TREllis> anyone know if the nova metadata service is supposed to bind to an interface like with eucalyptus?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-07
<ttx> TREllis: I don't think so -- the metadata service address is NATed at the compute host to point to nova-api
<TREllis> ttx: thanks worked that out now :) saw that it doesn't actually show as a separate interface/alias but netstat shows it ok, I think I just have a network issue
<kim0> Morning folks
<koolhead11> hi all
<TeTeT> hi koolhead11
<TeTeT> koolhead11: any luck with UEC  ensemble?
<koolhead11> TeTeT, long time
<koolhead11> yes working on it.  trying to work with phpmyadmin formula
<koolhead11> dbconfig-common is causing some issues
<koolhead11> kim0, hey
<kim0> koolhead11: o/
<kim0> TeTeT: hi there .. how's it going
<TeTeT> hi kim0, going ok right now
<kim0> good to hear :)
<TREllis> koolhead11: what issues with dbconfig-common? :)
<TREllis> koolhead11: I fixed one the other day
<koolhead11> TREllis, it does not write config credentials passed via kickstart :(
<TREllis> koolhead11: ah ok, I cherrypicked a patch that causes it to fail when in noninteractive apt mode, ie puppet in my case
<koolhead11> TREllis, how should i approach then
<koolhead11> i saw similar bug reported at debian
<koolhead11> for dbconfig-common
<TREllis> koolhead11: is there a fix? link?
<koolhead11> TREllis, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=476946
<uvirtbot> Debian bug 476946 in dbconfig-common "dbconfig-common does not honor preseeded values, if priority is too low" [Normal,Open]
<niemeyer> zul: ping
<zul> niemeyer: whats up?
<niemeyer> zul: Yo!
<niemeyer> zul: I'm looking for a tiny server implementing the same logic/auth as S3
<niemeyer> zul: I know there are a couple of them in openstack
<niemeyer> zul: and you've been doing some nice stuff around that
<niemeyer> zul: So was just wondering what you'd suggest for this
<zul> niemeyer: you probably want glance but its not quite there yet
<zul> its about half done but there is a bzr branch that you need in order for it to work
<niemeyer> zul: Ok.. in this case the simplest option would already work, as long as something that can talk to S3 can communicate with it
<niemeyer> zul: It sounds like there's Swift, Glance, and we have nova-objectstore
<zul> niemeyer: ok have a look at glance then
<niemeyer> zul: I'm a bit lost re. those
<zul> niemeyer: glance is what we have been using for s3, swift is more of a big arsed object store, probably not what you need in this case
<niemeyer> zul: Ugh, indeed
<niemeyer> zul: What's that nova-objectstore?
<zul> niemeyer: its basically the same thing as glance but is has been deprecated
<niemeyer> zul: Aha, gotcha
<niemeyer> zul: What's the backend of Glance, if I can steal your knowledge for a second?
<zul> well there is several, there is flat files, s3, swift, and coming soon isos
<zul> flat files is the default though
<zul> its also done in python
<niemeyer> zul: That's awesome
<niemeyer> zul: Should serve very well
<niemeyer> zul: Can I install it without bringing the rest of OpenStack together?
<zul> niemeyer: yep sudo apt-get install glance
<niemeyer> zul: On the way!
<niemeyer> 2011-07-07 16:07:09    DEBUG [eventlet.wsgi.server] (18220) wsgi starting up on http://127.0.0.1:9191/
<niemeyer> Hmmm.. not the kind of message I expected from sudo glance-registry stop
<niemeyer> sudo stop works, though
<roboto> question regarding upgrade the kernel on lucid LTS, I can't seem to get this vmlinuz to point to the kernel I want - vmlinuz.old -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-316-ec2
<roboto> is there a proper way to do this? http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2010/04/upgrading-ebs-instance.html results in a box not booting.
<roboto> there is how it is currently: vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-32-server
<roboto> if anyone has ran into this and has some advice I would very much appreciate it.
<roboto> (ec2)
<adam_g> something up with the archives? seeing this from several different natty AMIs in us-east-1
<adam_g> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-updates_universe_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-08
<ttx> zul: nova-objectstore is not really deprecated -- it still provides S3 frontend for EC2 image registration commands
<ttx> It does not store images by itself anymore, though.
<kim0> Hey o/, Got something interesting to talk about in Ubuntu cloud days? → Please add a session to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCloudDays/Timetable .. Thanks
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-07-10
<ubuntucloud345> hi to all
